# KDE 4.1 wie soll ich es Installieren

## Boogie-Man

Salve Jungs,

Wie immer, habe ich etwas begonnen, was ich ueberhaupt nicht verstehe!

Ich habe, jetzt mal wieder, viel Zeit im Netz verbracht.

Und binn zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.

So wie es ausschaut, bin ich wohl ein  wenig geistig beschraennkt,  :Crying or Very sad:  wenn es um

Gentoo geht.  

Problem:

Mein Englisch ist auch beschraenkt, somit ist das Tutorial fuer mich

nicht gerade der Hort der Erkenntnis.

Das Portage2.2 muss wie ich es verstanden habe unmasked werden.

Habe Autounmask laufen lassen, aber dies fuerte nicht zum Erfolg.

Ich kann das neue Portage nicht instalieren.

Und was kommt danach, denn die Anleitung sagt nichts ueber kde4 Pakete.

Auch mit emerge habe ich keins gefunden.

Bitte langsam schreiben, damit ich es verstehe  :Laughing: 

fuert mich zur Erkenntnis!

    euer  BoogieMan

----------

## mario88

Um das neue Portage zu installieren:

```
sys-apps/portage

app-admin/eselect-news

app-admin/eselect
```

in /etc/portage/package.keywords eintragen.

Dann natürlich Portage einmal updaten.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Einwand frei!

Portage2.2 habe ich jetzt drauf.

Autounmask iss ja voellig fuer die Fuesse, zumindest in

meinen Haenden. 

Die Anleitung meint ich solle "emerge kdebase"ausfueren.

Aber ist das dann kde4 oder kde3, ich will das nicht 

ausprobieren, weil ich ISDN habe und nicht

so viel Traffic erzeugen will.

Darum will ich sicher gehen, ich hoffe ihr versteht das!

euer BoogieMan

----------

## Josef.95

Mit 

```
autounmask =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3
```

solltest du alles für ein kleines Grund-KDE-4.1.3 demaskieren.

Nun solltest du mit einem 

```
emerge -av kdebase-meta
```

dir dein gewünschtes kde-4.1 mergen können.

siehe auch (ist eigentlich für kde-3.5)

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

viel Erfolg

----------

## Boogie-Man

Mit autounmask habe ich einfach nur Probleme!

Wenn ich den Befehl "autounmask =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3" ausfuere 

kommt folgendes heraus.

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc14 x86

 * Added '=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~' to /etc/portage/package.keywords

Und wenn ich jetzt "emerge -av kdebase-meta" durchlaufen lasse, 

dann will er kde3.5 installieren.

Das  selbe hatt er mit mir schon beim Portage gemacht.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich beim Portage einen Fehler

eingebaut habe nur welcher ist die Frage.

package.keywords

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# ---

# BEGIN: sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc14

# ---

sys-apps/portage

app-admin/eselect-news

app-admin/eselect

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und so weiter, ich habe es gekuertzt

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm  schaut fast so aus als sei PortageXS nicht oder nur eine falsche Version installiert. das muss installiert werden damit es funktioniert. Da hat wohl der Ebuild-Maintainer einen Fehler gemacht.

----------

## Josef.95

Ja richtig, da gab es mal einen Fehler mit autounmask , schaue mal hier

http://www.gentooforum.de/post/111603/merkw-rdiges-verhalten-von-autounmask.html?highlight=PortageXS#post111603

Du solltes eventuell auch erst mal dein gesamtes System auf einen aktuellen stand bringen, sprich ein

"emerge --sysnc" mit einem anschließenden "emerge -avuDN world" durchlaufen lassen. 

MfG

----------

## Boogie-Man

Er laesst mich das PoartageXS nicht installieren!

BoogieMan ~ # emerge PortageXS

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "~dev-lang/perl-5.10.0".

(dependency required by "dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.07" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "PortageXS" [argument])

Also ich muss sagen, das das mit den mask und unmask echt 

ein riesen Stolperstein ist.

Was will er jetzt schon wieder von mir  :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke fuer die hilfe, wie ihr seht brauche ich sie auch.

Edit: habe das Problem endeckt, ich habe portage nicht neu emerged!

mfG 

            BoogieManLast edited by Boogie-Man on Sun Nov 23, 2008 5:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> .....Also ich muss sagen, das das mit den mask und unmask echt 
> 
> ein riesen Stolperstein ist. [...]

 

Also ich muss sagen, dass das mit den "mask" und "unmask" eine gute Sache ist, denn so wird verhindert, dass man irgenwelche "unstalbe" Sofrtware auf das System bekommt.

Außerdem sollten sich mit diesen Dingen nur Leute befassen die sich auskennen, bzw. zu 100% wissen was sie tun.

Aber evtl. hilft ja ein:

```
emerge -av dev-lang/perl
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

dev-lang/perl-5.10.0 gibts auch garnicht im portage..

```
$ eix dev-lang/perl

[I] dev-lang/perl

     Available versions:  5.8.8-r2 5.8.8-r3 5.8.8-r4 5.8.8-r5 {berkdb build debug doc elibc_FreeBSD gdbm ithreads perlsuid}

     Installed versions:  5.8.8-r5(16:46:22 02.09.2008)(berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -elibc_FreeBSD -perlsuid)

     Homepage:            http://www.perl.org/

     Description:         Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language
```

hast du irgendwelche oberlays installiert?

beheb deinen fehler in der package.keywords mal indem du ein das tilde (~) und die überflüssigen zeilen entfernst.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Bitte nicht als einen Angriff werten, aber ich finde es immer

ererstaunlich, wenn Menschen mit dem gesammten Wissen

dieser Erde auf die Welt kommen.  :Wink: 

Mir ist es leider nicht vergoennt, ich muss mir halt alles von 

unten erarbeiten.  :Sad: 

Und da ich mit KDE sozusagen aufgewachsen bin, und ich 

schon die ganze Zeit bei Suse mit KDE4 gearbeitet habe,

moechte ich das natuerlich wieder haben.

Und wenn man das so schwer macht, dann sollte man

sich nicht wundern wenn ein noob damit so seine liebe

muehe hatt.

Wie gesagt kein Angriff, moechte aber nur auf die Situation 

eines noobs aufmerksam machen!'

Ich ziehe gerade das "emerge -av dev-lang/perl" durch, dauert leider 25min.

Zur Frage von AmonAmarth: 

Was auch immer  oberlays sind, ich habe nichts dergleichen bewusst installiert.

Ich melde mich  BoogieMan

----------

## 3PO

Und warum wartest Du nicht einfach, bis KDE 4 im Portage ist???

Die Enwickler werden sich sicherlich etwas dabei gedacht haben, wenn sie KDE 4 noch nicht im Potage haben.

BTW: --> SuSe ist NICHT Gentoo.

Wenn bei anderen distributionen KDE4 angeblich stable läuft, kannst Du die ja gerne einmal testen.

----------

## Boogie-Man

3PO also echt, ich habe kde 4 von Anfang an benutzt.

Sicherlich waren da einige Probleme, aber nach ein paar 

Updates lief es.

Natuerlich ist Gentoo nicht Suse, sonst haette ich wohl

keinen wechsel erwogen.

Soll ich jetzt den Kopf in den Sand stecken oder was!

Ob ich jetzt bei KDE4 oder bei Compiz mich mit mask

rumaergere ist ja wohl egal. Ob Ich will oder nicht,

wenn ich bei Gentoo bleibe will, muss ich mich damit auseinander setzen.

Ich gehe davon aus das man noch einige Programme maskieren wird.

So es hatt sich nichts geaendert aber warum?

"autounmask =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 autounmask version 0.21 (using PortageXS-0.02.07 and portage-2.2_rc15)

Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/autounmask line 304.

Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/autounmask line 307.

Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/autounmask line 304.

Unsuccessful stat on filename containing newline at /usr/bin/autounmask line 307.

 * Using repository: /usr/portage

 * Using package.keywords file: /etc/portage/package.keywords

 * Using package.unmask file: /etc/portage/package.unmask

 * Unmasking kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 and its dependencies.. this might take a while..

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

 * Added '=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~' to /etc/portage/package.keywords

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

package.keywords:

sys-apps/portage

app-admin/eselect-news

app-admin/eselect

virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor

dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~

Und so weiter!

package.unmask:

virtual/perl-Term-ANSIColor

dev-perl/PortageXS-0.02.08

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

# ---

# BEGIN: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

# ---

Wo liegt da jetzt der Hund begraben.

mfG BoogieMan

----------

## Max Steel

Aaaalso ganz wichtig, wenn du ein Paket installieren oder unmasken möchtest und zwar GENAU eine einzige Version.

Dann must du vor dem Paket ein = setzen, damit es so aussieht:

```
=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.1 #Beispiel
```

Analog dazu:

```
<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.1 #Alle Paketversionen die kleiner sind als 1.5.1

>x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.1 #Alle Paketversionen die größer sind als 1.5.1

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.1 #Alle Paketversionen die größer oder gleich sind als 1.5.1

<=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.1 #Alle Paketversionen die kleiner oder gleich sind als 1.5.1

x11-base/xorg-server #Alle Paketversionen dieses Pakets
```

Das ~x86 brauchst du eigentlich nicht dahinter, da das bereits per Profil gesetzt wurde.

autounmask setzt es als besserre Definition.

----------

## Boogie-Man

Da muss ich jetzt noch mal nach haken:

Meinst du beim Autounmask?

Denn da habe ich:

autounmask =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

eingegeben!

Ich sollte wohl noch an meiner Text formatierung feilen.

Danke fuer deine hilfe Max

mfG BoogieMan

----------

## Finswimmer

Poste uns doch einfach mal die Ausgabe von:

emerge =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 -av

autounmask trägt dir die maskierten Pakete nur ein, damit kannst du nichts installieren.

Und wie man an deiner Ausgabe sieht, hast du das schon mehr als genug ausgeführt  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> Da muss ich jetzt noch mal nach haken:
> 
> Meinst du beim Autounmask?
> 
> Denn da habe ich:
> ...

 

Neinein, autounmask macht das selber, hier musst du kein extra = eingeben.

Ich meine die/etc/portage/package.* Dateien, wenn du diese direkt bearbeitest, bzw wenn du per emerge eine genaue Version installieren möchtest und nicht die letzte verfügbare.

Dann wie Finswimmer schon sagte:

autounmask macht nur diese Einträge in /etc/portage/package.keywords und /etc/portage/package.unmask (respektive /etc/portage/package.keywords/autounmask-<paket> und /etc/portage/package.unmask/autounmask-<paket> dazu gleich mehr)

Installiert wird dann per

```
emerge -a paket

emerge -a categorie/paket

emerge -a =categorie/paket-ver

emerge -a =paket-ver
```

je nach belieben (und Zeit für die Eingabe).

BTW:

Du könntest diese Dateien auch zu Ordnern machen und dort drinnen dann Dateien mit dem Inhalt machen, dann kannst du das ganze etwas übersichtlicher gestalten, so etwa:

ls -l /etc/portage/package.keywords/

```
insgesamt 84

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      65 17. Mai 2008  baselayout2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     477 10. Okt 13:21 compiz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     124 30. Sep 22:20 firefox

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      92 26. Sep 17:35 games

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     144  2. Nov 19:00 hamachi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    8106 15. Okt 17:10 kde4.1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      40 19. Okt 13:33 kernel

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      66 22. Okt 2007  keyboard

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      54 24. Mai 2008  logitech

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      42 25. Okt 23:01 net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     123 15. Okt 21:39 oss

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     206  6. Nov 20:51 portage

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     197  3. Aug 22:58 portato

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root      48  9. Nov 17:28 preload

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     427 23. Aug 23:51 qt4

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      38 18. Mär 2008  raiserfs

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     479  9. Nov 17:28 sonstiges

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root      86 22. Mai 2008  virtualbox

-rw-rw-r-- 1 root root     145  6. Apr 2008  vmware

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    1069 21. Nov 22:53 xorg-x11
```

Und den Inhalt dementsprechend.

Das hat mir schon manches Suchen erspart.

(Im gegensatz zu meiner package.use die ich noch immer nicht ausgemistet und vorallem "umgewandelt" habe, weil keine Muse  :Wink: 

cat /etc/portage/package.use

```
net-p2p/bittorrent gtk

media-sound/amarok ifp ipod kde mp4 mtp musicbrainz njb opengl python real visualization xinerama

=media-sound/amarok-9999.4 -mp4 visualization

media-sound/alsa-utils nls midi

media-libs/alsa-lib midi

net-p2p/amule gtk daemon

sys-devel/libperl -ithreads

dev-lang/perl -ithreads

app-office/openoffice binfilter cairo cups dbus gstreamer java kde ldp

sys-devel/distcc gtk

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin additions

sys-fs/ntfsprogs fuse

=dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10 -sqlite sqlite3

net-im/pidgin bonjour

app-misc/strigi -sqlite -sqlite3 clucene

net-dns/avahi mdnsresponder-compat

kde-base/krdc vnc

app-text/poppler-bindings gtk

kde-base/kaddressbook -gnokii

kde-base/kdepim -gnokii

games-simulation/openttd scenarios timidity

=kde-base/kdebase-9999.4 xcb xine

=kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 alsa semantic-desktop

=kde-base/kdenetwork-9999.4 messenger msn ppp vnc icq

dev-python/qscintilla-python -qt4

x11-libs/qscintilla -qt4

net-im/pidgin gtk

x11-apps/fusion-icon -qt4 gtk

kde-base/kopete crypt kdeenablefinal sms ssl xinerama xscreensaver

>=kde-base/kopete-4.0 crypt kdeenablefinal sms -ssl -groupwise -jabber xinerama xscreensaver

=kde-base/okular-9999 -crypt -chm

net-im/centerim icq msn

app-admin/gkrellm hddtemp

games-fps/nexuiz maps

app-misc/mc -X -ncurses

dev-lang/python threads

x11-libs/qt-core glib

x11-libs/qt-gui glib

x11-misc/keytouch -acpi

games-emulation/mupen64plus gtk

media-sound/oss flash

media-plugins/libvisual-plugins jack mplayer

=dev-util/subversion-1.5.4 webdav-neon webdav-serf

media-libs/flac cxx

net-im/ekiga -avahi
```

// Endgültige Version  :Wink: 

// Puuuuh, war das ein Stück Arbeit.

----------

## demion

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> // Puuuuh, war das ein Stück Arbeit.

 

Das glaub ich gern  :Smile: 

Ich ziehe auch ein /etc/portage/package.keywords/ Verzeichnis vor.

Aber wie auch immer, ob nun dir oder file, die keywords müssen da rein, wenn nicht ~arch gesetzt ist.

http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde;hb=master

Als file speichern z.B. /kde_keyw

als root 

```
# cat /kde_keyw >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Wenn Verzeichnisse genutzt werden

```
# cat /kde_keyw > /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde4
```

Use flags setzen z.B. mit ufed

kde4 kdeprefix qt4 

Wenn schon kde-3.5 installiert ist ggf poppler-bindings emergen (wegen qt4)

```
# emerge poppler-bindings
```

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

Um in 4.1 slot zu installieren (damit man nicht ein update eines ggf. bestehenden kde-3.5 machen muss)

```
# emerge kde-meta:4.1
```

ggf.

```
# emerge kde-l10n
```

 für deutsche Übersetzung

@starter

welches HowTo/Tutorial hast du denn verwendet?

autounmask. Was es nicht alles gibt!?

----------

## Boogie-Man

Nee,Nee

Das habe ich ja geschnallt, das es erst eingetragen wird, also das was ich 

will, und danach kann ich es dann installieren.

Ich habe Autounmask nicht mehrmals verwendet.

Diese ganzen "=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~" kommen von einmal ausfuehren

des befehls "autounmask =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3".

Also das Autounmask bleibt sozusagen haengen, und schreibt dann die ganze 

Zeit in die package.keywords Datei "=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 ~".

Wenn ich dann Autounmask nach 60min stoppe und 

emerge =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 -av starte dann kommt folgendes:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BoogieMan ~ # emerge -a =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

BoogieMan ~ # emerge =kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 -av 

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann habe ich was mit Autounmask falch gemacht,

ansonsten wuerde ja KDE nicht masked sein oder?

Das selbe hatte ich mit Portage 2.2, als ich es mit der Hand eingetragen hatte lief es.

Kann nur hoffen, das ich euch nicht auf den Keks gehe, aber das muss doch Laufen.  :Embarassed: 

mfG  BoogieMan

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du app-portage/autounmask-0.21 installiert?

Denn die alte Version klappt mit Portage-2.2 nicht.

tobi

----------

## Boogie-Man

Habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, raus kam folgendes:

*  app-portage/autounmask

      Latest version available: 0.21

      Latest version installed: 0.21

      Size of files: 3 kB

      Homepage:      http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

      Description:   autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way

      License:       GPL-2

mfG BoogieMan  :Cool: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ist es an dieser Stelle nicht unerheblich, wie der Fehler entstanden ist? Portage bemängelt fehlerhafte Einträge in seinen Dateien:

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3 
> 
>  --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.3

 

Da fehlt beides Mal ein = davor. Wenn autounmask das nicht alleine beheben kann, macht man es vielleicht manuell und es funktioniert einfach, wenn man die = in der Datei von Hand ergänzt?

----------

## Boogie-Man

Endlich ich habe es gerafft!!!!!

Hatt fuer ein solch kleines Problem, lange gedauert.  :Embarassed: 

Mein Fehler iss so simpel, das gut ist das Internet

so Anonym ist!  :Laughing: 

Mir wurde es erst bewust, als Max mir diese Zeilen schrieb:

```
emerge -a paket

emerge -a categorie/paket

emerge -a =categorie/paket-ver

emerge -a =paket-ver
```

Als erstes habe ich die Sachen auch ins .unmask geschrieben.

Und dann wurde mir bewusst das ich bei einer genauen versionsangabe

ein = davor setzen muss.

Ich kann jetzt die Inst. Stueck fuer Stueck durchziehen.

Ach ja das Autounmask iss defekt, aber der kommt spaeter drann.

Sollte mich auf dem Weg zum Glueck noch etwas aufhalten,

melde ich mich.

   mfG BoogieMan  :Cool: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *Boogie-Man wrote:*   

> Endlich ich habe es gerafft!!!!!
> 
> Ach ja das Autounmask iss defekt, aber der kommt spaeter drann.
> 
> 

 

Ich hatte dir ja schon einen Link mit Lösung hierfür genannt, brauchst es dir nur anschauen..

viel Erfolg

----------

## l3u

Hat schon einer angemerkt, daß sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt, weil KDE 4.1.3 von vorne bis hinten verbuggt ist (zumindest in Gentoo)?

----------

## zAfi

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Hat schon einer angemerkt, daß sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt, weil KDE 4.1.3 von vorne bis hinten verbuggt ist (zumindest in Gentoo)?

 

Not true! Ist meistens die Graka!

@ Rest: Machts es doch nicht so kompliziert. Autounmask is für popo weil es nicht mehr entwickelt wird und die aktuellste Version 18 Monate alt ist. Also Hands-on Leute, ihr wisst ja wie das geht......  :Razz: 

@ Boogie: http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/?p=proj/kde.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/package.keywords/kde;hb=master

Wird dir gefallen.  :Wink: 

Und bitte emerge -C autounmask und putz deine package.keywords.

----------

## l3u

Na okay, wenn die Graphikkarte auch an nicht funktionierenden Mausgesten, Tastenkürzeln, Nepomuk und Strigi schuld ist … dann sollst du Recht haben ;-)

----------

## ScytheMan

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Na okay, wenn die Graphikkarte auch an nicht funktionierenden Mausgesten, Tastenkürzeln, Nepomuk und Strigi schuld ist … dann sollst du Recht haben 

 

Die Erklärung liegt doch auf der Hand. KDE4 ist zum ersten Mal nativ auf der Plattform des Weltmarktführers nutzbar. Da hat man gleich ein paar Bugs mehr eingebaut, sonst wundern sich einige User ja weshalb ihr PC plötzlich so performant läuft. Unter Linux dauert es halt jetzt ein wenig die Bugs zu beseitigen.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht …  das erklärt natürlich alles :-D

----------

